# Frage an die DAM Rollenspezialisten der 70er.



## Jason (19. Oktober 2021)

Da ich ausschließlich Shakespearesammler bin, liebäugele ich aber auch gerne auf andere Angeloldtimer. Z.B. habe ich in meiner Sammlung 2 Rollen Von DAM, und zwar die Prince 1013 und 1014. Heute hab ich von meinem Schwiegervater 2 sehr gut erhaltene 
DAM-Kataloge von 1977 u. 1978 erhalten.  In diesen Katalogen ist die Prince Serie.





Der oberste ist der 77er. Meine Frage: Wann kam die Serie raus und in welchem Jahr wurde sie beendet? Ist es bei den 6 Rollen geblieben, oder kamen nach 1978 noch welche dazu? Den nächsten DAM Katalog, den ich besitze ist von 1982 und da ist die Serie schon nicht mehr zu finden. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Floma (19. Oktober 2021)

Hier steht im Startbeitrag schon alles drin:




__





						Die vermutlich schlechteste Rolle der Deutschen Angelgeräte Manufaktur oder die DAM Prince Serie
					

Die vermutlich schlechteste Rolle der Deutschen Angel Manufaktur oder die Prince Serie  Die DAM Prince Serie erschien 1976 / 1977 auf dem Markt und war durch ihren geringen Preis für Gelegenheitsangler oder Urlaubsangler bestimmt. Sie kam fast zeitgleich wie die Daiwa Silber-C Serie heraus und...




					www.anglerboard.de


----------



## Jason (19. Oktober 2021)

Floma schrieb:


> Hier steht im Startbeitrag schon alles drin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oha, der Bericht ist schon fast 2 Jahre her und den hab ich auch gelikt. Zu lange her, um das noch auf dem Schirm zu haben. Dennoch Danke. 

Gruß Jason


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. Oktober 2021)

Jason schrieb:


> Der oberste ist der 77er. Meine Frage: Wann kam die Serie raus und in welchem Jahr wurde sie beendet? Ist es bei den 6 Rollen geblieben, oder kamen nach 1978 noch welche dazu? Den nächsten DAM Katalog, den ich besitze ist von 1982 und da ist die Serie schon nicht mehr zu finden.


Die drei kleinen kamen 1976 heraus und sind bis 1981 verkauft worden, die drei großen von 1977 bis 1981.

Und Angeblich, ich betone  extra Angeblich, soll 1979 noch eine 12er mit überlappender Spule erschienen sein, ebenso zwei Kapselrollen, die Prince 135 und die Prince 175. Ich habe bislang im Internet nicht über diese Rollen gefunden, sie stehen aber in einer Rollenliste über die Firma DAM drin.

Edit. Und die Kapselrollen waren nicht für den Verkauf in Deutschland vorgesehen.


----------



## Hecht100+ (19. Oktober 2021)

Und noch was zu den fast zwei Jahren, damals war es eine1013, heute fehlt nur noch die 1017.
	

		
			
		

		
	





Und ganz rechts, die erste 1013 ist auch noch da, obwohl sie für die Sammlung nicht so ganz Original ist.


----------



## eiszeit (20. Oktober 2021)

Zur bildlichen Ergänzung die Prince 1017 mit Handschnurfänger.





1980 kam dann die Prince 22 und 23 hinzu.


----------



## Floma (20. Oktober 2021)

Ist die Motorradtank-Optik der Verkleidung eigentlich beabsichtigt gewesen, oder ist die Ähnlichkeit rein zufällig?


----------



## Hecht100+ (20. Oktober 2021)

Floma schrieb:


> Ist die Motorradtank-Optik der Verkleidung eigentlich beabsichtigt gewesen, oder ist die Ähnlichkeit rein zufällig?


Zeitgeist?? Der überwiegende Teil der alten DAM-Stationärrollen war am Anfang in dunkel gehalten, Standard, Finessa, 218-248, Quick 110-550, auch die N Serie, Quick 101-105, 1000er, 1001, 1002 Serien, zwischendurch mal etwas Silber bei Prince, SL und SLS, , dazwischen bei den günstigen Standard grau, grün, schwarz, rot gemischt. Je weiter die Zeit voran schritt desto bunter wurden die Rollen. Finessa P z.B. mit den weißen Streifen am Rotor.  Zwischenzeitlich gab es immer mal wieder so bunte Farbkleckse bei DAM, aber die Grundfarbe im Großen und Ganzen bei den frühen Rollen war m.M.n.  Schwarz. Und was auch auffiel, wenn es einen Umschwung gab auf z.b. Silberfarbig, da waren sich die Angelgerätehersteller ziemlich einig, da machten dann fast alle mit.


----------

